# R.I.P My Best Friend



## wasssuup (Sep 30, 2008)

Rest in peace , my best friend ,my dobermann lived to a good age , who enjoyed his life , who died suddenly will be sadly missed by all who knew him
strong right to the end.
Never away from my thoughts X
Blue 3rd Jan 2002- 23rd Jan 2014


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about your dear pal, what a lovely boy. RIP sweet lad.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So very sorry to read about your dog
R I P handsome Blue..


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Blue.
Hope the Happy Memories of him enjoying a Happy long life with you will help you through.

R.I.P Blue and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, he looked a very handsome dog. RIP Blue.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

You have my sympathy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss.

Sleep peacefully lovely Blue x


----------



## Lorri (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry to read the lose of a loved one. He will surely be missed. Just remember the good times you had with him


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss
run free at the bridge dear Blue


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

RIP beautiful boy, sleep tight.. x


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free xx


----------



## DalenWirth (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss buddy...


----------

